# Western women were “portrayed as whores” in Iran



## barryqwalsh (Jan 21, 2015)

The university-educated Mohebbifar, who came from a middle-class Iranian family, told a psychologist that Western women were “portrayed as whores” in Iran.

In explaining the reasoning behind his horrific attack he also said that he had been depressed because he had been unable to make friends since arriving in Australia.

No Cookies dailytelegraph.com.au


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 22, 2015)

Western woman sadly ARE WHORES. They fuck dozens of men in a lifetime and have children without a man being there to make sure the children are taken care of.

Yes, whores.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 31, 2015)

Why Iran would say such a thing is beyond me.

Perhaps they went to American universities. The one in the Organ state uni may be reasonable for American girls, but the unreasonable Iranians would suggest she's a whore.
Let's look at the beaver state's offerings....Ooooo - beaver.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 1, 2015)

The Iranians probably do not know the definition. They are confusing loose university women with a business.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 2, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Why Iran would say such a thing is beyond me.
> 
> Perhaps they went to American universities. The one in the Organ state uni may be reasonable for American girls, but the unreasonable Iranians would suggest she's a whore.
> Let's look at the beaver state's offerings....Ooooo - beaver.



In her defense, there isn't much to do in Corvallis.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 2, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> The university-educated Mohebbifar, who came from a middle-class Iranian family, told a psychologist that Western women were “portrayed as whores” in Iran.
> 
> In explaining the reasoning behind his horrific attack he also said that he had been depressed because he had been unable to make friends since arriving in Australia.
> 
> No Cookies dailytelegraph.com.au


Gee, Western women are portrayed as whores everywhere they are portrayed; radio, tv, print media, music, and even art.

I wonder what fosters that image.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 2, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Iranians probably do not know the definition. They are confusing loose university women with a business.



Judging by the video - that slapper may well have been running a business.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2015)

Who cares what those backwards arse tards think or say?  Lol.  As if they are relevant in the modern world?


----------



## Indofred (Feb 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Who cares what those backwards arse tards think or say?  Lol.  As if they are relevant in the modern world?



Fill up your car


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what those backwards arse tards think or say?  Lol.  As if they are relevant in the modern world?
> ...



What's that supposed to mean?  An "oil" reference.  The US doesn't get the bulk of it's oil from the ignorant bastards in the ME.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Why Iran would say such a thing is beyond me.
> 
> Perhaps they went to American universities. The one in the Organ state uni may be reasonable for American girls, but the unreasonable Iranians would suggest she's a whore.
> Let's look at the beaver state's offerings....Ooooo - beaver.



Oh, so you are going to use this bad example of a woman to give ALL women in the US a bad name, eh?  How very open-minded of you.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Why Iran would say such a thing is beyond me.
> ...



But this is acceptable.
One bad Muslim is taken as an example of all Muslims, so one American bitch must mean all American women are bitches.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Acceptable to whom?  She was arrested as far as I know.  

How do you know she's a bitch?  She seems like a very friendly girl to me.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Oh, maybe you mean, if women don't  walk around dressed like a ghost wearing a sheet, they must be bitches.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> She seems like a very friendly girl to me. Lol.



Yes, very, very friendly.


----------



## Indofred (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, just whores who take off their clothes in public, have sex with loads of men (Sometimes in public), and generally act like whores.
As I said, if some American women do it, they all must.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



Oh, I see.  This is a "my feelings are hurt" thread.  Lol.  Well, let me ask you something . . . did she HURT anyone?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 12, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> The university-educated Mohebbifar, who came from a middle-class Iranian family, told a psychologist that Western women were “portrayed as whores” in Iran.
> 
> In explaining the reasoning behind his horrific attack he also said that he had been depressed because he had been unable to make friends since arriving in Australia.
> 
> No Cookies dailytelegraph.com.au



So when they do it it's bad, but when Bill Maher does it equating red carpet A-listers looking like whores angering actual whores who now don't stand out and thus loose revenue, that's okay?


----------



## Indofred (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> did she HURT anyone?



The thread was a complaint about Iran suggesting western women are whores - point is - many prove it on youtube.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > did she HURT anyone?
> ...



how many prove that they sell sex on U-tube?-----can you cite
a few hundred thousand?---how many hymen repairs happen in your community each year?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > did she HURT anyone?
> ...



Point is, that girl is pretty much harmless.  Lol.  Just a stupid young girl is all.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Indofred said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > did she HURT anyone?
> ...



YouTube is for music and funny videos.  YouTube is not valid for anything else, sorry.  What happens in Iran when a woman is raped?  Let's talk about that.  I think that is a MUCH more important issue than some bimbo showing her breasts on YouTube.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Iran is not the only muzzie country that teaches its kids that
kaffirahs are whores.-------I heard it more than 45 years ago
from young newcomers to the USA


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

still waiting for those  U-TUBE  declarations    "I SELL SEX"--
Freddie dear


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



chris----YOU do not understand the BEAUTY of islam


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



I suppose I don't.  It doesn't seem very "beautiful" to me.  It seems barbaric, out of touch and based upon ancient ignorance.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



ask your local imam


----------



## Nutz (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow, I agree with killer muslims and a  racist...I feel dirty.  But Western women are indeed whores.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Wow, I agree with killer muslims and a  racist...I feel dirty.  But Western women are indeed whores.



why do you feel dirty?   are you the western pimp?  or the western 'client'?


----------



## Nutz (Feb 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I agree with killer muslims and a  racist...I feel dirty.  But Western women are indeed whores.
> ...


Because I agree with killer muslims and a nasty racist.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Easy to explain.  You are obviously a moron.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Obviously, your moral compass points every where but North


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



It's got nothing to do with my moral compass.  You don't know me at all.  You, on the other hand, are a putz.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If you don't think western women are whorish, you are the putz indeed.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No, that's you.  Nutz the PUTZ.  Lol.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I bet you are a cute little thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You know what?  I'll bet you are a bigger whore than any western woman.    Or you would be if you could be anyhow.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Men are the gas, women are the brakes.  Women have lost self control and have redefined themselves as something not so noble.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No, that is an excuse for your own bad behavior.  If you are going to sleep around, then you are a whore too.  Just because you are man does not mean you have no self control.  Wait until you are married, or you are a whore.    What's good for the gander is good for the goose.  

The reason why there are whores is because there is a demand for them from men.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yep, the moral fabric of America has deteriorated.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Well, stop sleeping with whores then.    Stop being a whore.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Are you aware that prostitution is the oldest profession in the world?    I don't think the moral fabric of America has deteriorated.  People are just exposed to a lot more because of technology.  I don't think "people" have changed all that much.  We are going to have people who will do some unsavory things for money and there have always been those people.  MOST women do not though.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am not talking about prostitutes - even though that may be the modern day women if we judge the definition but frequency, the number of annual partners, and the way they dress.  

What I thought we were discussing was the modern day western women defying their traditional roles for momentary satisfaction garnered while laying on her back for any tom, dick or harry.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Nutz said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I really don't think many women do that.  Don't know what kind of women you hang out with though.  Lol.  Maybe get a better class of friends or something?


----------



## Nutz (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You just might be good stock after all.


----------

